# Humminbird vs Lowrance



## Dusty Rhoades (Aug 16, 2018)

Just bought a 19' Tracker with a Minn Kota trolling motor and was looking at the Humminbird Solix units that would work with the trolling motor. Thought that would be helpful with trolling. But, most of the guys I know use Lowrance. Before I spend such a large chunk of cash, thought I would get your thoughts. Is Lowrance that much better?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have been on two boats that have the motorguide trolling motor hooked to their lowrance & it is really cool! If I had my time again I would go lowrance/motorguide or minnkota/hummingbird just to get that connectivity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I run a Tracker Targa also. I run 2 - Lowrance HDS (one at console, one at bow) units with the Motorguide Xi5 with Gateway. I also run a Garmin 93SV Plus at console. It’s nice to have Lowrance units linked via Ethernet and be sitting upfront and drop a way point and both units pick up a way point like if you’re drifting for instance.

My question would be, how do you intend to run the system or what kind of water will you mostly be fishing? I’m a mainly inland lakes guy but fish Erie pretty often and I couldn’t imagine life without it. I troll breaklines for Saugeye on inland lakes, crappie fish points and brushpiles, night walleye troll on Erie in 5-6’ of water. When I’m on Erie, I mark fish at speed, drop a couple waypoints and then turn running with waves, hit ‘Go To’ my way point and engage auto pilot. It keeps me on that track all the way to that way point. You can record tracks if want and do some of what I am describing, but autopilot with the “S” turns or figure 8’s is so nice. I will say, the Motorguide is pretty good and until the newest Minn Kota’s came out, they were much more accurate. I sold my Minn Kota to have everything linked. Now I would have to say Minn Kota has a better product. That being said, I’m not a Humminbird fan personally, but you can always dedicate just the ‘bird’ to navigation and mount another unit for fishfinding capabilities if you were sold on a Minn Kota. At the console, I use Lowrance HDS III 9” for mapping only and Garmin 9” for fish finder.

Congrats on the new rig! Now comes the fun and expensive part...RIGGING!

Brahmabull


----------



## Dusty Rhoades (Aug 16, 2018)

Meerkat said:


> I have been on two boats that have the motorguide trolling motor hooked to their lowrance & it is really cool! If I had my time again I would go lowrance/motorguide or minnkota/hummingbird just to get that connectivity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Meerkat, that's what I was thinking after watching a video of the capabilities.


----------



## Dusty Rhoades (Aug 16, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I run a Tracker Targa also. I run 2 - Lowrance HDS (one at console, one at bow) units with the Motorguide Xi5 with Gateway. I also run a Garmin 93SV Plus at console. It’s nice to have Lowrance units linked via Ethernet and be sitting upfront and drop a way point and both units pick up a way point like if you’re drifting for instance.
> 
> My question would be, how do you intend to run the system or what kind of water will you mostly be fishing? I’m a mainly inland lakes guy but fish Erie pretty often and I couldn’t imagine life without it. I troll breaklines for Saugeye on inland lakes, crappie fish points and brushpiles, night walleye troll on Erie in 5-6’ of water. When I’m on Erie, I mark fish at speed, drop a couple waypoints and then turn running with waves, hit ‘Go To’ my way point and engage auto pilot. It keeps me on that track all the way to that way point. You can record tracks if want and do some of what I am describing, but autopilot with the “S” turns or figure 8’s is so nice. I will say, the Motorguide is pretty good and until the newest Minn Kota’s came out, they were much more accurate. I sold my Minn Kota to have everything linked. Now I would have to say Minn Kota has a better product. That being said, I’m not a Humminbird fan personally, but you can always dedicate just the ‘bird’ to navigation and mount another unit for fishfinding capabilities if you were sold on a Minn Kota. At the console, I use Lowrance HDS III 9” for mapping only and Garmin 9” for fish finder.
> 
> ...


Wow Brahmabull!! That's great. In the past I have only fished inland lakes except for an occasional charter or co-worker boat trip to Lake Erie. My intention is to greatly increase my trips to Lake Erie while keeping the wife happy in the inland lakes. Theoretically, I have a huge learning curve, I would like to take advantage of the combined units tracking breaklines and tracks as well as the autopilot. I see the technology as a big help since my available time must be well spent. I'm fortunate to have a couple co-workers to help me along. I would probably go with the Lowrance and Motorguide if money were no issue. The Minn Kota is already on the bow. I need to completely outfit the boat for trolling and I don't want to skimp on the electronics. I'm hoping to find some good deals this fall and winter. Thank you both for the seasoned advice.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Just my opinion. I don’t like Lowrance because the top of the screen has a lot of clutter. Humminbird screen is clear. So when you mark fish up high you can see the marks. Again just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## Dusty Rhoades (Aug 16, 2018)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Just my opinion. I don’t like Lowrance because the top of the screen has a lot of clutter. Humminbird screen is clear. So when you mark fish up high you can see the marks. Again just my opinion from my experience.


Thank you, I appreciate all of the feedback.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have 2 humminbirds on mine. Imo they are a little more user friendly and seem to more detailed. Fauther in law has Lowrance on his boat its a nice unit just does not seem to graph as nice as mine. With the minnkota you'd be able to link them without buying a new motor. Over all its like ford vs chevy


----------



## Dusty Rhoades (Aug 16, 2018)

Brian87 said:


> I have 2 humminbirds on mine. Imo they are a little more user friendly and seem to more detailed. Fauther in law has Lowrance on his boat its a nice unit just does not seem to graph as nice as mine. With the minnkota you'd be able to link them without buying a new motor. Over all its like ford vs chevy


I'll call the Humminbird the Chevy since I'm a GM man. Thanks Brian


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Buy a furuno unit... you won't need replace it for the next decade.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Being a Lowrance/Motorguide person all my fishing career I don't know how I did without the set-up. 2 Gen 3 - 9's with the Xi5 all linked and on an ethernet for 2 seasons on this hull and works flawlessly. Anchor holds within 2 ft. and the jog feature is awesome on structure. The trolling possibilities are endless. I wouldn't think of changing to anything else.


----------

